# Controls on Old Fireplace Insert



## JimJ (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an old (28 yr.) TrueHeat TH 36 RA fireplace insert in excellent condition that has hardly ever been used. It has two controls at the top. One slides horizontally and opens and closes the damper to the chimney. The other is a rod on the left side that has an L at the bottom and slides vertically. When I move that rod up and down, I can hear something moving internally above the top, but can't see anything happening. Does anyone know what that control is doing?


----------



## webbie (Jan 3, 2014)

This sounds like a prefab (metal) fireplace, not a fireplace insert. 

Chances are that lever is an outside air inlet, which may or may not be hooked up. What it does is allow air from outside to feed the fire instead of using interior air.


----------

